# Goat milk Mozzerella



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a good fail proof recipe for making this out of goat's milk? 
Thanks


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

NO.
I have been trying for years. Still no luck. I get a mozzarella like the packaged ones, I want the real thing. I think it is one of those things that take lots of practice. Hope you get a better answer, I am tired of being disappointed.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I use the recipe in the Junket box....but don't make it on a low pressure (rainy) day....mine always turns into cream cheese on rainy days....


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2006)

This one is supposed to be good.

I've always used the one in Goats Produce Too with good results.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

In my experience there is no such thing as a fail-proof mozz. 
I made it just fine with the above recipe or variations of it for a while, but recently have had problems with it. I contacted the tech help at that site and they can't figure out what's happening, either.

Mozzarella is a pretty temperamental cheese. 

But try that recipe. It is nice when it works, and I think I have never had a failure with a small, one-gallon batch.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I can't find the receipe that a friend of mine in Washington state sent me years ago. Some of the steps just include using the microwave and she said it is as good or better than store bought. I will write to her and get the receipe again. She has been raising goats "forever"..and she knows what she is doing with her milk. I'll try and post it when I do get the receipe.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

mozzarella was a complete disaster for me the first time I tried. Still trying to get up the nerve to try again. 

Microwaving destroys much of food value. Would love to find a good recipe that does not use microwaving - but does not take all day like the mozz recipe in Margaret Morris's book. Anyone want to share?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

BlueHeron,
Is this a fresh type mozzarella? Soft and stretchy?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Good mozz not the quickie citric stuff calls for the use of a PH meter...paper strips just don't quite do it properly...


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have been using the Ricki's 30 minute mozzarella w/o a microwave with good results. I have been cooking in microwave for the step of re-heating (2 minutes)also put salt in at this time instead of brine. Made 5 pounds of cheese yesturday. Have not had any luck with the microwave recipe that I was using for the last several years. Ricki's recipe is with the New England Cheesemaking supple company website.

Hope this helps

jr05


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> BlueHeron,
> Is this a fresh type mozzarella? Soft and stretchy?


Yes - the less you stretch and work it, the softer the end result. It is just the Ricki Carroll 30-minute one.

If you have a really good quality milk, making it this wy -- w/o culture -- leads to a cheese that tastes mostly of sweet cream. It is mild, but Soooo good.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

cathleenc said:


> mozzarella was a complete disaster for me the first time I tried. Still trying to get up the nerve to try again.
> 
> Microwaving destroys much of food value. Would love to find a good recipe that does not use microwaving - but does not take all day like the mozz recipe in Margaret Morris's book. Anyone want to share?


They show you how to stretch the 30 minute in a water bath instead of the microwave on the site where Sasha posted the link - cheesemaking.com 

I have done it both ways.


----------

